# Windows is unable to complete the format + Kingstone Data Traveller USB



## stefalino (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi!

I have my Kingston DataTraveller 2GB USB whereby when I try to format it, it gives me error that windows is unable to complete the format. The drive has no read/write lock so don';t know how to remedy the problem. Please help

Cheers,
Stefano


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

How long have you had this flash drive for? Have you been able to use up to now? Do you have any data on it that you want to retrieve? How long is it before Windows tells you it cannot format the drive? You could try formatting it on a different computer if you haven't already tried and see if the same thing happens.

Post back here is you still have problems. Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## stefalino (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi!

Thanks for reply,

The flash was working before,actually no data to be retrieved but when I format, it scrolls for about 3 seconds before giving the message that windows was unable to complete the format.

Cheers,
Stefano


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Very possible the unit has failed. There were some counterfeit Kingston drives around. You can contact Kingston and furnish them with any requested info..


----------



## ojhajasbir (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Windows is unable to complete the format + HP Data Traveller USB*

Hi!

I have my HP DataTraveller 4GB USB whereby when I try to format it, it gives me error that windows is unable to complete the format. The drive has no read/write lock so don';t know how to remedy the problem. Please help

Cheers,
Jasbir


----------



## mmakram_pk (Jul 13, 2008)

I have 16 GB data traveller and while formating it a message comes out that window is unable to format. Please give me the solution.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Try formatting it to NTFS and then formatting it back to FAT or vice versa.

Something else you can try:

Right click on My computer > Manage> Disk managment> You will find your flash drive listed there> Right click on the partition > Format > Yes ..


----------

